# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Gekneusde ribben?

## domscheit

Hallo,

Een week geleden ben ik gevallen op mijn linker zij. Ik ben de volgende dag door een arts onderzocht, die aangaf dat er sprake was van gekneusde ribben. Omdat ik het niet helemaal vertrouwde, zijn er 2 dagen later röntgenfoto's gemaakt en een echo. Er was niets gebroken, geen bloeduitstortingen, enz. De arts heeft mij ibuprofen voorgeschreven en rust.

Als ik 's nachts op de rechter zij lig, is het net of ik mijn long voel bewegen langs mijn ribben en het is pijnlijk. Als ik daarna weer op mijn rug ga liggen, voel ik hetzelfde maar dan omgekeerd. Wat zou dat kunnen zijn? Ook heb ik nog steeds veel pijn bij het bewegen en bij het ademhalen.

Graag uw advies.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Regina Germs-Domscheit.

----------


## Ronald68

Gekneusde ribben zijn ontzetten pijnlijk en er is niets aan te doen, in tegenstelling tot wat je altijd in de film zien.

Mijn advies is om vooral niet te lachen en rustig adem te halen.

----------


## Sefi

Het is inderdaad bekend dat je bij gekneusde ribben last hebt van de ademhaling en dat je bewust wordt dan je longen.
Inderdaad niet lachen en rust ademen.
Sterkte.

----------

